# EOS RP Lens Mount Adapter Strength



## Duke5A (Nov 13, 2022)

I'm about ready to dive into mirrorless, but like most can't give up on my investment in RF glass just yet. I mostly do sports photography and other on-the-move related shoots. A standard loadout for me is to carry two cameras via a Holdfast camera strap that hangs both cameras at my sides. Uses the 1/4-20 mounting lug on the bottom of the body with a secondary safety strap that attaches to the neck strap lug on the side. Lenses can be as heavy as an F2.8L 70-200 or F4L 300. Been doing this for years now with a 6D and 7Dii. Never a problem.

Now I'm looking to replace the 6D with a R7 and I'm questioning whether or not the lens mount can handle this with the required adapter ring. I really don't want to alter how I carry multiple cameras. Does anyone here see this being a problem? Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2022)

Duke5A said:


> I'm about ready to dive into mirrorless, but like most can't give up on my investment in RF glass just yet. I mostly do sports photography and other on-the-move related shoots. A standard loadout for me is to carry two cameras via a Holdfast camera strap that hangs both cameras at my sides. Uses the 1/4-20 mounting lug on the bottom of the body with a secondary safety strap that attaches to the neck strap lug on the side. Lenses can be as heavy as an F2.8L 70-200 or F4L 300. Been doing this for years now with a 6D and 7Dii. Never a problem.
> 
> Now I'm looking to replace the 6D with a R7 and I'm questioning whether or not the lens mount can handle this with the required adapter ring. I really don't want to alter how I carry multiple cameras. Does anyone here see this being a problem? Thanks.


The adapter is as strong as a Canon extension tube or teleconverter. Nothing to worry about, IMO.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 14, 2022)

I' ve been using mine very often, mostly with rather heavy lenses, like the EF 100-400 and lately with the EF 180 macro.
No issues at all, the adapters are sturdy and rigid.
Just get one and forget about it !


----------

